# 4-20 mA Sollwertgeber DIY



## veritas (28 Oktober 2007)

moinsen erstmal zusammen,

echt geniales forum ! 

ich suche einen schaltplan für einen *0/4-20 mA Sollwertgeber *als DIY.
wenn jmd. einen schaltplan hat oder einen link zum schaltplan würde
ich mich freuen.

vielen dank im voraus.

lg

mario


----------



## dalbi (28 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mario,

habe ich mal irgendwo im Netz gefunden und nachgebaut funktioniert Super.

MfG
Daniel


----------



## veritas (29 Oktober 2007)

Hi Daniel,

hab vielen Dank, genau was ich gesucht habe.


lg

Mario


----------



## rene (21 November 2007)

hallo zusammen, wollte mir nun auch nen sollwertgeber basteln, da diese ja recht teuer sind.
doch ich habe ein problem, ich verstehe das schaltbild nicht so recht 

was ist ein LM317L ???

dann meine nächste frage, kann ich mir mit 21 mA nicht schon die SPS zerschießen oder hält die das aus?

ich kann sw1 nicht zu ordnen??? 

wie kann ich switchen zwischen Volt oder Ampere Geber???


----------



## IBN-Service (21 November 2007)

rene schrieb:


> dann meine nächste frage, kann ich mir mit 21 mA nicht schon die SPS zerschießen oder hält die das aus?



Hallo rene,

die Analogeingänge halten mind. 30mA aus,
die Zerstörgrenze liegt deutlich datrüber.

Mit 21mA kannst du keinen mA - Stromeingang einer SPS zerschiessen.

J.


----------



## rene (21 November 2007)

und wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## rene (21 November 2007)

und kann mir jemand beim rest weiterhelfen?


----------



## zotos (21 November 2007)

rene schrieb:


> ...
> was ist ein LM317L ???
> ...



Gib mal bei Reichelt LM317 in die Suche ein da bekommst Du eine Auswahl und das Datenblatt.


----------



## knabi (22 November 2007)

SW1 ist der Umschalter. Damit sollte auch die nächste Frage geklärt sein, nämlich die, wie Du zwischen U/I umschalten kannst  .
Du bist Dir aber schon sicher, daß Du Dir selber etwas zusammenlöten willst/kannst ???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2007)

hallo,
von phoenix gibt es da ein hutschienen-modul, nur 24v und ein poti anschließen fertig, das gibt es ab und an bei ebay für ca. 20€.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 November 2007)

Wenn man den 820 Ohm R4 durch einen 680 Ohm ersetzt, fließen auch nur noch maximal 20mA. Außerdem bekommt man dann im Spannungsmodus auch 10 V heraus. Mit dem 820 Ohm dürften es nur etwas mehr als 9 V werden.

Aber die handelsüblichen Potis haben sowieso eine Toleranz von 20%.


----------



## Old Mischa (5 September 2008)

*Sollwertgeber steigt bei ca. 17 mA aus*

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben uns gleichfalls den Sollwertgeber für Testzwecke für unsere Wago- Busklemmen 750-473 ( 2 x 4-20 mA) aufgebaut. Betreiben wir das Gerät stand allone erreichen wir die vorgegebenen Werte. An der Busklemme bricht uns jedoch Signal zusammen (ca. 17 mA). Die grüne Polaritätsklemme geht aus.
Könnt Ihr mir kurzfristig einen Tip geben? Die typische Bürde der Klemme ist kleiner 160 Ohm bei 20 mA.
Michael


----------



## Old Mischa (5 September 2008)

*Ursache gefunden*



Old Mischa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir haben uns gleichfalls den Sollwertgeber für Testzwecke für unsere Wago- Busklemmen 750-473 ( 2 x 4-20 mA) aufgebaut. Betreiben wir das Gerät stand allone erreichen wir die vorgegebenen Werte. An der Busklemme bricht uns jedoch Signal zusammen (ca. 17 mA). Die grüne Polaritätsklemme geht aus.
> Könnt Ihr mir kurzfristig einen Tip geben? Die typische Bürde der Klemme ist kleiner 160 Ohm bei 20 mA.
> Michael


 

Was im Katalog zur Busklemme nicht stand (_und sicher ganz unwichtig ist_), ist ganz einfach die Tatsache, daß die Klemme alles über 25 mA in der Versorgungsleitung als Kurzschluß auswertet. Ich bin erst mal bedient, da unsere Anlagen kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen.
Michael


----------



## darkside40 (26 September 2010)

Hmm eine interessante Schaltung, vorallem für nen armen Studenten der sich ein Gerät von Fluke o.ä nicht leisten kann.

Hat irgendjemand vielleicht ein Bild von der Fertig aufgebauten Platine?

Man könnte natürlich auch mehrere dieser Stromkreise auf eine Platine löten um mehrere Kanäle zu simulieren.


----------



## dalbi (4 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

viel Platine ist da nicht, hab es alles auf eine Lochrasterplatine gepackt und mit Draht verbunden.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## darkside40 (13 November 2010)

Sieht ja auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus.
Irgendwie krieg ich diese einfache Schaltung nicht auf meinem Steckbrett zusammen.

Die E-Technik ist im Informatik Studium einfach zu kurz gekommen.

Könnte mir irgendwer ne Fritzing Zeichnung machen damit ich weiss wie ich das auf meinem Steckboard stecken muss?

Ich brauch noch nicht einmal die Umschaltung zwischen V und mA, mA reicht mir.


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

veritas schrieb:


> moinsen erstmal zusammen,
> 
> echt geniales forum !
> 
> ...


 

Was ist DIY  ?


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

darkside40 schrieb:


> Könnte mir irgendwer ne Fritzing Zeichnung machen damit ich weiss wie ich das auf meinem Steckboard stecken muss?


 
Fritzing, ist das ne Software wo ich Schaltungen stecken und testen kann ?


----------



## darkside40 (13 November 2010)

DIY = Do it yourself

Mit Fritzing kann man einfach Schlatpläne erstellen, und z.B auswählen ob es auf Basis eines PCB oder eines Steckbrettes dargstellt werden soll.


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

darkside40 schrieb:


> DIY = Do it yourself
> 
> Mit Fritzing kann man einfach Schlatpläne erstellen, und z.B auswählen ob es auf Basis eines PCB oder eines Steckbrettes dargstellt werden soll.


 
Hallo, danke.
ist die Software kostenpflichtig ? Die Seite ist mir estwas zuviel englisch. Gib es auch noch andere solche Software´s ?


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Gib mal bei Reichelt LM317 in die Suche ein da bekommst Du eine Auswahl und das Datenblatt.


 
da tauchen mehrere auf, sind da alle dafür zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## Oberchefe (13 November 2010)

Der erste ist im SMD Gehäuse, also eher weniger gut für's "Grobe". Der im TO-92 Gehäuse ist evtl. etwas knapp vom Strom her, der im TO-3 Gehäuse etwas übertrieben, würde den im TO-220 Gehäuse vorschlagen.


----------



## Pockebrd (13 November 2010)

Hätte da auch noch ein paar Fragen zu der Schaltung.



rene schrieb:


> dann meine nächste frage, kann ich mir mit 21 mA nicht schon die SPS zerschießen oder hält die das aus?


 
1. Wie kommt man hier auf 21mA ? Mit was für einer Spannung rechnet Ihr ?
2. Was ist das für ein Spannungsregler, 1.2 -37 V, kein Festspannungsregler, oder ? Wie funktioniert denn das ? Kann mir die Spannungsreglung mal kurz jemand erläutern ? Was ist ADj ?

3. Was hat die D2 für eine Aufgabe ?

Markus


----------



## Corosop15 (13 November 2010)

Schau mal z.B. hier....

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/ureg3pin.htm


----------



## Metabastler (14 November 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Der erste ist im SMD Gehäuse, also eher weniger gut für's "Grobe". Der im TO-92 Gehäuse ist evtl. etwas knapp vom Strom her, der im TO-3 Gehäuse etwas übertrieben, würde den im TO-220 Gehäuse vorschlagen.



Na, das Datenblatt sagt anderes:


> The LM317L is an adjustable 3-terminal positive voltage regulator
> capable of supplying 100mA over a 1.2V to 37V output
> range.



Und der L Type ist der im TO92 
um Testen geht der auch viel besser ins Steckbrett.

1k Poti in Filmdose, BF245  (plus 4R7 zum Poti für Angsthasen  ) 
Stichwort Stromdiode mit FET 
Aber wer hat denn noch Filmdosen ??


----------



## Pockebrd (14 November 2010)

Metabastler schrieb:


> 1k Poti in Filmdose, BF245 (plus 4R7 zum Poti für Angsthasen  )
> Stichwort Stromdiode mit FET
> Aber wer hat denn noch Filmdosen ??


 
....ist gleich ? 

Filmdosen liegen im Keller


----------



## darkside40 (14 November 2010)

Noch mal kurz zurpck auf meine Frage:

Könnte mir jemand eine Zeichnung machen wie die Schaltung auf einem Steckbrett aussehen könnte? Da kann ich bestimmt noch was draus lernen.

Wie gesagt eigentlich brauch ich nur den 4-20mA zweig.


----------



## dalbi (14 November 2010)

Hi,



darkside40 schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz zurpck auf meine Frage:
> 
> Könnte mir jemand eine Zeichnung machen wie die Schaltung auf einem Steckbrett aussehen könnte? Da kann ich bestimmt noch was draus lernen.
> 
> Wie gesagt eigentlich brauch ich nur den 4-20mA zweig.






schaut gut aus. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## tnt369 (14 November 2010)

@dalbi: und funktionierts auch?  ;-)


----------



## darkside40 (14 November 2010)

Ich seh vor blauen Drähten keine Bauteile mehr


----------



## tnt369 (14 November 2010)

hier hab ich mal was, vielleicht hilfts ja weiter ...

bei einem poti mit 330ohm und dem widerstand mit 56ohm
ist der regelbereich etwa 3-23mA

der rote und blaue draht sind der stromausgang,
die versorgung kommt über das board (rot und blau)

die max. betriebsspannung richtet sich nach dem lm317
(max. ca. 35V?! => hier kann die verlustleistung den
regler dann evtl. überhitzen)


----------



## dalbi (14 November 2010)

Hi,

hab es auch geschafft.  Nur schaut der Schaltplan jetzt etwas komisch aus. 




Gruss Daniel


----------



## darkside40 (14 November 2010)

Das sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal wesentlich verständlicher aus


----------



## dalbi (14 November 2010)

Hilft es jetzt?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## darkside40 (15 November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall.
Ich werd mich heute Abend dann mal ans stecken machen.


----------



## Metabastler (15 November 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> ....ist gleich ?
> 
> Filmdosen liegen im Keller



Kleine einstellbare 'Stromquelle'. Als Sim für 4-20mA Zweidrahtsensoren.

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/curr2pol.htm

Da mal etwas runterscrollen. 

Ich habe ein 1k 10-Gangpoti mit Skalenknopf genommen. Da ist der Strom schön feinfühlig einstellbar. Die Schaltung ist natürlich nicht sooo temperaturstabil ,aber zum Testen eine praktische Sache 
Wenn's genau(er) werden soll, kommt halt ein Multimeter zwischen.

Ein zusätzlicher Widerstand in Serie mit dem Poti begrenzt den Strom (4R7 sind schon etwas heftig für den BF245C, besser 47R und 'nen BF246C)  , als zusätzlichen Schutz (wenn man das pratische Teil mal aus der Hand gibt) kann man ja noch eine Diode (oder rote LED) in eins der Kabel schleifen, denn Verpolung mags net.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 November 2010)

hehe, ich hab mir die Sachen nun auch mal aus dem Conrad Katalog gesucht und vielleicht schaffe ich es Montag mir die Sachen da aus der Filiale rauszusuchen. *Könnte dann auch meine Excel Tabelle mit den Bestellnummern dazu hochladen*. Nach einem passenden Gehäuse schau ich dann mal direkt in der Filiale.

Eine Idee kam mir noch. Unsere selbstgebauten analogen E/A Karten schützen wir mit diesen 50mA Kleinstsicherungen - ich werde mal einen Sockel mit auf die Lochrasterplatine vor dem Ausgang brutzeln.






Wenn jemand Tipps zu einem guten Plastik-Gehäuse hat immer her damit.. möglichst auch auf die Hutschiene steckbar.. Ideal wäre wie diese Siemens Gehäuse - http://sps-plc.de/oscommerce/images/S7_Profibus_Terminator.JPG 

Und ich suche immer noch Argumente für Schraubklemmen bzw fest angeschlossenes H07VK und dann mit Wago Leuchtenklemmen arbeiten


----------



## darkside40 (9 Januar 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> hier hab ich mal was, vielleicht hilfts ja weiter ...
> 
> bei einem poti mit 330ohm und dem widerstand mit 56ohm
> ist der regelbereich etwa 3-23mA
> ...



Hilf mir mal kurz auf die Sprünge, wie groß müsste der Widerstand gewählt werden wenn man das gnaze mit einem 10k Poti machen wollte?


----------



## tnt369 (9 Januar 2011)

mit dem 10k poti wird das nichts, da der regler-baustein den strom so einstellt, daß an den widerständen etwa. 1,2 V - 1,3V anliegt.
mit dem 10k poti ergäbe das einen strom der sehr gering ist (ca. 0,1mA).

ok, vermutlich ist es sehr schwer ein poti mit 330 ohm aufzutreiben. daher empfehle ich dir ein 470 oder 500 ohm poti (z.b. conrad 445113-62) und zu diesem einen widerstand von 1k parallel zu schalten. damit hast du einen regelbereich für das poti von ca. 0 - 330 ohm.


----------



## tnt369 (9 Januar 2011)

erläuterung der schaltung:

der lm317 versucht aufgrund seiner funktionsweise eine spannung von ca. 1,2-1,3V zwischen ausgang und adj. einzuregeln.
dazu gibt er den benötigten strom am ausgang aus.

r1 dient zur strombegrenzung (wenn das poti ganz "aufgedreht ist => 0 ohm):
I = U / R  =  1,25V / 56 ohm = ca. 22 mA

wenn  das poti auf max. widerstand steht (ca. 330 ohm) ist der gesamtwiderstand ca. 330 + 56 => 386 ohm
I = U / R  =  1,25V / 386 ohm = ca. 3 mA


----------



## darkside40 (10 Januar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo bei mir der Fehler ist?

Hab das ganze wie auf dem Bild aufgebaut, der Trimmer hat 500Ohm, ich hab jetzt noch keinen Widerstand parallel geschaltet.
Der Strom kommt über das Steckbrett.

Wenn ich jedoch mein Multimeter an den blauen und den roten Draht anschließe kriege ich immer nur 0,0mA, egal welche Stellung das Poti hat.

Ich glaub langsam ich bin echt zu blöd um diese einfache Schaltung nachzubauen, bin halt nur ein Programmierer und kann gearde mal ne SPS halbweg verdrahten.


----------



## PN/DP (10 Januar 2011)

Sieht eigentlich alles richtig aus.

- Hast Du eine Eingangsspannung angelegt? + an E? Wieviel Spannung kannst Du von E zu blau messen?
- Multimeter richtig angeschlossen? Gleichstrom eingestellt? Hat das 2 Strommeß-Eingänge und Du bist auf dem falschen? Meßgerät kaputt?
- Steck doch mal statt dem Meßgerät eine Leuchtdiode in Dein Board (Anode bei rot, Kathode bei blau) und wackel an den Bauteilen.

Harald


----------



## darkside40 (10 Januar 2011)

Scheinbar ist bei meinem VC820 der mA Eingang defekt.
Am A Terminal bekomme ich mein 3-20mA.

Ich bin scheinbar doch nicht zu blöd um ne Schaltung zu Stecken, nur um Sie richtig zu messen.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Januar 2011)

> Scheinbar ist bei meinem VC820 der mA Eingang defekt.



Üblicherweise vergißt man nach einer Strommessung die Klemmen wieder in die Buchsen für Spannungsmessung umzustecken, beim nächsten Mal Spannung messen fliegt dann die Feinsicherung im Meßgerät. Ist aber oft eine Standard 5*20.

Es gibt auch Profigeräte, bei denen man den Meßbereichschalter erst dann auf Spannungsmessung drehen kann wenn das Meßkabel aus der Strombuchse entfernt ist, die sind aber einiges teurer.


----------



## darkside40 (11 Januar 2011)

Hatte mein VC820 gestern mal aufgeschraubt, scheinbar ist die 500mA/600V Keramik Sicherung kaputt.

Ich hol mir in den nächsten Tagen mal ne neue.
Das A Terminal funktioniert ja noch.


----------



## Benni89 (15 April 2012)

Sorry, dass ich die "Leiche" wieder ausgrabe.

habt ihr evtl noch ein anderen DIY Spannungs,milliamperegeber?

würde ihn gern mit einem 9V block betreiben


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 April 2012)

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Konstantstromquelle#Grundschaltung_mit_LM317

da hab ich mich dran orientiert


----------



## Lars Weiß (15 April 2012)

Benni89 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich die "Leiche" wieder ausgrabe.
> 
> habt ihr evtl noch ein anderen DIY Spannungs,milliamperegeber?
> 
> würde ihn gern mit einem 9V block betreiben



http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-20-mA-Stro...ps=63&clkid=7735526449774121971#ht_4862wt_922


----------



## Benni89 (15 April 2012)

vielen Dank, habe aber an beides gedacht (spannung und strom) wie das Bild im ersten post.


----------



## Benni89 (26 April 2012)

so habe mir das nun gebaut,  3-21mA aber 0-19 Volt ist das normal?


----------



## ET-SPS (21 Dezember 2012)

Old Mischa schrieb:


> Was im Katalog zur Busklemme nicht stand (_und sicher ganz unwichtig ist_), ist ganz einfach die Tatsache, daß die Klemme alles über 25 mA in der Versorgungsleitung als Kurzschluß auswertet. Ich bin erst mal bedient, da unsere Anlagen kurz vor der Auslieferung stehen.
> Michael


Von was für einer Klemme reden wir jetzt genau? 
Kannst du bitte mal die Bestellnummer geben? 

Gruß.


----------

